# Fraud ?



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

A couple weeks ago I finished a 6,000sq.bd ft house of which I posted a video in another thread. When I was finished I had a friend with a big truck come to pick me up with all my gear and move to the next job.When my friend showed up, the HO recognized him and said " Hey, wasn't I at your house checking out the drywall work that was done there ? " He says, " Yes !" Apparently she had other quotes before mine which is perfectly normal. The guy that took her to my buddy's place to show off the drywall work is a guy I've only seen around blowing that new purple insulation into the basement pockets at the floor joists. Then the HO says to me, " Ya, that Steve guy did a really nice job at your friends' house but your price was much better and your work is great ! "At first I thought I was hearing things so I asked her to repeat herself. She did. Said exactly the same thing.That's when I said, " WTF ! I did my buddy's house !I hung the board with the same helper I had here and finished it off myself just like I did here ! "Now the fire was shooting out of the HO's ears ! " You mean that mofo lied to me ? " she barks at my buddy. He sheepishly nods yes. I priced the job at 5G which is ok with me. Other prices were similar to mine. This Steve guy quoted 14G after showing her MY work and saying it was his ! What an arsehole !Can't wait to run into him again ! Last time I saw him he told me he would have a job for me to do in the near future. Maybe I should price it normally and then add 10G just for kicks and when he tells me I'm nuts I'll just mention the fact that he thought my work at my buddy's house was worth it.My days of beating the snot out of idiots are over but this sure is tempting !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> My days of beating the snot out of idiots are over but this sure is tempting !


Join the club Sir Muslingr, You can bleat him, your a big boy, and don't forget to post a video:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I Would like to meet you one day Mudslingr ...but not this week!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, what 2buck said......Bleat the flamin daggs off him.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I wonder how Steve would go on "The Price is Right" lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha! wow....thats low. What a Douche!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Word of mouth can go both ways:yes:It will come back to bite him in the ass...soon I hope!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Consider filing suit for "Theft by Deception" and collect that nine large difference. Even if you file and settle out of court. We cannot tolerate deceptive practices within our trade. Be sure you smear the basturd right good at the supply houses and HBA.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Look on the brightside Mudslingr, she could've said "I hired you cos that Steve guy done a sh*t job at your friends house"!:thumbup:


----------

